# Kem mắt chống nhăn và chống quầng thâm hiệu quả không ?



## MoonLight

Kem dưỡng mắt chống nhăn và chống quầng thâm là những sản phẩm được các chị em săn lùng để chăm sóc tốt nhất cho vùng da mắt nhạy cảm, tuy nhiên liệu sản phẩm này thực sự có tác dụng không ?

Những vấn đề của vùng da mắt khó cải thiện nhất như các dấu hiệu lão hóa, nếp nhăn hay quầng thâm, bọng mắt.. thường lại chính là các vấn đề phổ biến nhất mà các chị em mong muốn cải thiện khi tìm một mẫu kem dưỡng mắt. Chính bởi vậy mà các dòng kem mắt chống nhăn, kem chống quầng thâm và kem dưỡng mắt cung cấp những dưỡng chất làm trắng, dưỡng ẩm cho làn da nhạy cảm này là các sản phẩm được nhiều người tìm mua nhất hiện nay.  Tuy nhiên, liệu kem dưỡng mắt này có phải là các sản phẩm kem dưỡng hiệu quả tốt nhất thị trường hiện nay hay không ?



​
Hiệu quả của sản phẩm chính là tiêu chí quan trọng nhất để người dùng có đánh giá tốt hay không tốt và có quyết định chọn mua sản phẩm đó hay không, đặc biệt là với mỹ phẩm thì những tiêu chuẩn đánh giá còn cao hơn. Với kem dưỡng mắt chống nhăn và chống quầng thâm trên thị trường hiện nay, có rất nhiều sản phẩm có tên tuổi và được nhiều người biết đến nhờ có công dụng tốt, hiệu quả rõ rệt như kem mắt SKII , kem mắt Shiseido , kem mắt chống quầng thâm của Nhật .. do vậy các sản phẩm đó được xem là thực sự có hiệu quả cải thiện da mắt thâm quầng và giúp các nếp nhăn trên da mờ đi hoặc cải thiện hết hẳn trong trường hợp các đường nhăn nông. Tuy nhiên, cũng không ít trường hợp là nhà sản xuất quảng cáo nhiều hơn vượt qua giá trị thực tế mà sản phẩm kem mắt mang lại.



​
Ngoài ra, các chị em khi sử dụng lựa chọn sản phẩm chăm sóc cho vùng da nhạy cảm này cũng cần tìm hiểu kĩ lưỡng và sử dụng thử trước ở vùng da dưới cánh tay để xem có hiện tượng dị ứng hay bất thường nào không trước khi dùng cho da mắt.

Dù thị trường thực sự có những loại kem mắt có công hiệu nhất định trên vùng da mắt, giúp kéo lại tuổi thanh xuân cho phái đẹp nhưng mức giá cả đắt đỏ và không phải ai cũng sử dụng phù hợp khiến cho không nhiều người có thể chọn mua các loại kem mắt cao cấp nhất là ở công hiệu chống nếp nhăn và quầng thâm.

Do vậy, việc chăm sóc da cơ bản hàng ngày, đeo kính râm chống nắng ngay từ khi còn trẻ lại chính là điểm mấu chốt giúp cho các chị em có thể giữ vững phong độ, luôn có một vùng da mắt tươi tắn, đủ độ ẩm và dưỡng chất để luôn khỏe mạnh hạn chế hình thành các nếp nhăn và da luôn sáng chống lại các chất oxy hóa từ môi trường ô nhiễm tác động vào da mắt.

_Nguồn: GDVN_​


----------

